# review - Colt/Walther AR-15 style .22LR



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
Not to long ago a bought my Nephew a Colt/Walther .22LR But my sister said he couldn't have it.
So I bought it for me. I took it out and really heated it up good. I had heard that they were kind of touchy 
on what ammo that could run on. So I stuffed everything I could think of in it hollow points round points
and even cleaned out the junk draw that had .22s rolling around in it. And the old parcel boxes that
were really old. I only had one failure and that was one that just didn't go off. No fault of the gun.
No jams. I did discover something tho,,,,,,,,,Shooting this .22LR just for fun is a blast. I think I enjoyed
shooting this gun as much as shooting my 5.56. I know that may sound silly But I had a great time.
I'm going to give my Colt/Walther a thumps up.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice rifle, Thanks for the review 


MOLON LABE


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like fun.
You are saying that I am not the only one with a hand full of old 22's rolling around in the bottom of a draw all dirty.
I must show my wife that post of yours.


----------

